# certain times in pregnancy when sugars go nuts?



## lesley1978 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi there,

I was just wondering if anyone has come across certain times (i.e. 12 weeks / 30 weeks, etc) when their sugars have gone a bit nuts?

Mine haven't been too bad over the last 3 weeks or so.  I have been having hypo's but haven't really been going above 10 mmol.  

Anyway yesterday afternoon they went nuts and I had a reading of 18.9 mmol for no apparent reason and struggled to get it down.  I got it down to 8.2 before bed but it had crept up to 11.8 by 6.00am this morning.  anyway, my reading was 6.3 before brekki and then an hour later it had shot up to 17.4!!!

I was 13 weeks on Saturday and I'm just wondering if I'm going through one of the stages where its expected for your sugars to go high and need more insulin???

Any thoughts??

Lesley x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Lesley, I have no answers for you, but hopefully some of the ladies will be along soon. Just wanted to say, nice to hear from you, I hope all is going well


----------



## allana (Mar 21, 2011)

lesley1978 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has come across certain times (i.e. 12 weeks / 30 weeks, etc) when their sugars have gone a bit nuts?
> 
> ...



Hi Lesley,

When I was preg the further I got into it the more insulin I needed. It might be worthwhile phoning your Diabetic team? 

I had to split my long acting insulin and ended up doing one injection at night and one in the morning.

Everyone is different though, I would phone your d team hun

xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 21, 2011)

I have good weeks and bad weeks.

My diabetes went the other way and in the last 3 months i needed way less insulin than before, it never went up. Just down and they down really quickly after about 24 weeks.

Lots of hypos all the time, with sickness that never ended, then id go high because when i was low id be sick and couldnt keep anything down to get it back up again. So some days id run it a little higer just so i wouldnt be sick.

I went from being on 26 basal to 12, and i was still having hypos with lower insulin with meals.

Really you shouldnt be going high now, but like allana said we are all different.
Call your team if your worried.

xx


----------



## stacey mardybum walsh (Mar 25, 2011)

hiya for me the first 3 months i was on less insulin then before i was pregnant then it went back to the rates i was on and its only since being 22 weeks i have had to have more.. so i guess everybody is different just take it all as it comes hun


----------



## Laura22 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine are starting to go a bit haywire. I see my DSN every Monday and she's commented on how they've changed. I was on 7u on Levemir, then 8 and back up to 10 now and that's just my evening dose! My morning one has gone from 29u to 28u and back up to 29u. 

I'm also on a sort of fixed carb diet which means I take 5u Novorapid for breakfast, 8u for lunch and 10u for dinner but that might get changed again as I woke up at 3.9mmol yesterday. It's bizarre how it all works out but I am so glad to have my DSN and to be able to see her every week. 

They are talking about putting me on a drip next Friday for my insulin and then when I've had Imogen, going back up to 14u Levemir twice a day and carry on carb counting and seeing my DSN weekly until things settle down again


----------



## rachelha (Mar 26, 2011)

Laura22 said:


> Mine are starting to go a bit haywire. I see my DSN every Monday and she's commented on how they've changed. I was on 7u on Levemir, then 8 and back up to 10 now and that's just my evening dose! My morning one has gone from 29u to 28u and back up to 29u.
> 
> I'm also on a sort of fixed carb diet which means I take 5u Novorapid for breakfast, 8u for lunch and 10u for dinner but that might get changed again as I woke up at 3.9mmol yesterday. It's bizarre how it all works out but I am so glad to have my DSN and to be able to see her every week.
> 
> They are talking about putting me on a drip next Friday for my insulin and then when I've had Imogen, going back up to 14u Levemir twice a day and carry on carb counting and seeing my DSN weekly until things settle down again



Wow, I am impressed you are seeing your DSN weekly, I was just left to cope with things which is not easy with breast feeding and post pregnancy.  That is good care.


----------



## Laura22 (Mar 26, 2011)

My D Doctor and Consultant absoutley insisted on me seeing her every week. I wasn't so keen to at first but it's really helped


----------

